# Tools...name brand or cheap ones?



## r6cj69 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm usually a firm believer in "You get what you pay for" so with that said. I'm looking at buying some socket drivers and hex wrenches. The prices are all over the place but I don't want to buy the cheaper stuff and it break very easy but I don't want to spend a ton of money on stuff thats not any better than the cheap stuff. Integy stuff looks good and is fairly cheap but the associated stuff looks good as well and cost more. So what are you guys using now days? Feedback?


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

i use the losi tool sets never broke a tip yet goin on 2 years now alot of guys at the track i hear are always breakin integy tips


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

as for hex drivers i have a vintage set of bolink torkers i picked up nip from ebay for next to nothing. but i would go with a name brand that has the replacement tips available. a lot of the hex wrenches we use are very small. so with a stuck bolt one can just break out of the blue. if you cant get replacement tips the tool is not worth the money. 

people say all the time "i use "X" brand and i have never broke a single one". but they don't tell you how they babied them or abused them. they don't tell you how many times they used them. they don't tell out how many frozen bolts they removed with them. bottom line is a .7mm is tiny and WILL break with use. i don't care what brand it is. 

now also from what i have heard MIP will regrind their tips for a small fee. though the tips are not replaceable this would be another option. but personally i don't care for their handles.

i have a cheepo set of nut drivers. they are the worst tool in my collection. the shaft spins in the handle if the nut has any torque on it. they are very aggravating and about worthless to use. they will be replaced as soon as i get a little extra money. 

as far as my tool use. im in my shop 3-10 hours a day wrenching on cars. i restore vintage cars i find for sale. i race vintage cars that i have restored. as you may know 20+ year old screws can be a pita. 

people dont have problems spending hundreds on their car but when it comes to tools they always seem to get cheap. don't be that guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i have the integy hex set and break the tips off one atleast once a week.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have found the Duratrax tools to be accurate in size, dependable, and cost effective. I have a set for my 1/18th scale cars and also a set of the hex wrenches for 1/10th size bolts. I have had the larger set for over five years and not broken a tip. However, I have stripped out heads of bolts with the drivers. I then dremel a slot in the head and use standard screwdriver to remove.


----------



## HitmanIII (Feb 24, 2008)

HUDY ! ! ! and they make everything you need !


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Most of the tips get broken by being in a hurry and not getting the tool all the way into the bolt or screw.
Butch


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Just search for the best deal!! They are all about the same.And there so many brands. Broken tips are exactly what Butch said.


----------



## r6cj69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, I decided against the Integy and found a super deal this mornig on a complete set of brand new Associated hex drivers and socket drivers.


----------



## Zerodefect (Jul 28, 2009)

Both cheap and good are needed.

Good Hex tools like Hudy fit good hex bolts well, but strip out "Chicom" bolts. Sometimes cheap wrenches fit better. Never ever pitch the L wrenches that come free with a kit. Those have saved my butt plenty of times. SAE often will have a tighter/better fit in metric bolts. I use SAE drivers on my Metric Xray 809 except for one 1.5mm driver for setscrews.

Not all screws are made well and measure properly, so its nice to allso have some "screwed up" cheapo wrenchs that fit them.

If you have a selection of cheap, good, and L angle, wrenches you can choose what fits best. (for example those darn little button screws AE uses to retain hingepins, what size are those? I use the kit L angle for those.)

I use a Duratrax hex driver set. As the popular Duratrax drivers wear, I replaced their tips with Hudy tips. Sometimes I had to cut to length or drill the Duratax handle a little to get them to fit well, but it wasn't rocket science.

I also keep some RPM ball drivers in my box. The little ones with clear yellow handles and one big one with a red handle. They're cheap and sometimes a ball driver fits better. I drill a hole in their handle so I can slide another driver in and use it like a t-handle.

I get nut drivers from harborfrieght, grind the bevel off the tip if the driver so it can engage skinny nuts better.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Buy cheap.....Buy twice!......:dude:


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

tats21 said:


> i use the losi tool sets never broke a tip yet goin on 2 years now alot of guys at the track i hear are always breakin integy tips


I just broke a Losi tip yesterday! I have Losi, Dynamite, and Hobbico. Dynamite seems to hold up just fine, and the Hobbico wrenches were from Tower and were pretty cheap. They all work fine, haven't broken one yet.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Zerodefect said:


> Both cheap and good are needed.
> 
> Good Hex tools like Hudy fit good hex bolts well, but strip out "Chicom" bolts. Sometimes cheap wrenches fit better. Never ever pitch the L wrenches that come free with a kit. Those have saved my butt plenty of times. SAE often will have a tighter/better fit in metric bolts. I use SAE drivers on my Metric Xray 809 except for one 1.5mm driver for setscrews.
> 
> ...


Well said, I have use and own both Integy and Associated tools but I too keep a good selection of standard allen wrenches as sometimes they just fit those stubborn hexes much better.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I have Losi and Associated. Hands down the Losi hex wrenches are better quality tips. Haven't broken a tip with the Losi since I've had them ( about 3 years). I bought the Associated because I wanted something with a longer shaft. Broke the small tip after about a dozen uses. The larger sizes haven't broke but they have rounded off.

I have not had any problems at all with the Associated nut drivers just their hex wrenches.

Not always a case of you get what you pay for because those Associated Hex Wrenches were not cheap.


----------



## r6cj69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah the associated stuff wasn't cheap but I got a pretty good deal on them. Got the complete set of hex drivers and complete set of nut drivers shipped to my house for $85.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Associated & the best ones out there Hudy.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The best for the money are the Wiha drivers. They last forever and the price is reasonable. Not bling bling though.


----------

